
How Pixar Changed All the Rules to Make the Good Dinosaur a Stunning Masterpiece - ourmandave
http://io9.com/how-pixar-changed-all-the-rules-to-make-the-good-dinosa-1735364564
======
nicholas_sailer
Using USGS data to create the landscapes for this film is genius.

Between Pixar's new CG techniques and new live action techniques like Alfonso
Caurón's Gravity, it's encouraging to see that cinema is innovating.

